# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spring 2018 Lucid Dreaming Competition Signups

## dolphin

The lucid dreaming competition is back!

If you've never been part of one of the competitions, check out the previous competition here to see how it works. 

Saizaphod and I will be hosting this competition for the first time. While we are not quite up to the task of including the spreadsheet Spellbee includes in his competitions, but we hope to do just as good of a job keeping score.

The competition will start on *March 16th*. Signups will be until *March 15th, at 11:59pm Pacific Standard Time.*

 If you are interested in joining, reply to this post with the following:
 - What league you would like to join
 - Your average rate of lucidity
 - Your best guess as to your availability during the competition, on a scale of 1-5 (1 - incredibly busy, 5 - completely free)

 The rates listed by the leagues are suggestions, but if you're feeling bold, feel free to try a higher league.

*NOTE:* Being inactive for more than 7 days of the competition (unless some kind of notice is given) will cause you to be suspended from joining the following competition. *Please don't join unless you are reasonably certain your can contribute for the entire 2 weeks.*

*Expert league* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
dolphin
Jacob46719
Sensei
Hukif

*Intermediate league* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
Saizaphod
Sunnybrook612
OneMoreDreamer
Xanous
cooleymd
HulkHogan
NyxCC
FireFlyMan

*Beginner league* - less than 1 lucid/week
KingCobra
KarlaB18
Jdoggad
LeaoLouro
Mouzaa
Gusto
LodeRunner13
Nebulus
13WAR08T
StaySharp
Snehk
greyswanson
Clidu
NickSeagull
Oneironautics

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Expert League please. (Hopefully I won't start with a dry spell like last time)
Lucidity Rate: 25.8 LDs/Month (last 6 months, up through February)
Again improved greatly in frequency since the previous competition. Last time, it was at 17.2/month, the one before that was at 12.2/month, and the one before that was at 10.7/month.
I'm expecting an availability of 3.5.

It's timeeeeeeeee

----------


## KingCobra

Will definitely join even though I'm back to pure noob
So Beginner League for me. 
Lucidity Rate: Less than 1 lucid/week
Availability: 4

----------


## Saizaphod

Count me in, intermediate
1-2 lds/wk

----------


## KarlaB18

Hmm, I think I might sign up. This is my first competition, so we'll see how things go. I have not been getting many lucids lately, so I'll jump into the "Beginners" area, also because I want to get a feel for these competitions. 16 MAR - 21 MAR will be a bit dicey as it's test time at TAFE but I should be in full swing on 22 MAR - 30 MAR.

----------


## Seabatt

Well I got nothing else to do this Spring Break, so my availability should be a 3/5 if things go as planned.

As for my lucidity rate, well, they used to be once every two weeks, and if I was really confident, then at least once a week.

I'll definitely be joining the beginner's league. No reason for me to do anything higher than that if I know I'm too lazy to do it. :/

----------


## Sunnybrook612

Excited to join my first competition! Please count me in.
Intermediate League 
Lucidity Rate: 1 lucid/2days
Availability: 3

----------


## LeaoLouro

Let's go! It has been a while since I last participated in a competition, but it should prove to be fun! Unfortunately my lucid rate has gone down drastically, but I am slowly getting it back up...
Beginner League
Lucidity Rate: 1 lucid per 2 weeks
Availability: 3

----------


## Mouzaa

my first competition in here i hope it be fun 
beginner league 
lucidity rate: 1 per week 
availability 4

----------


## Gusto

- Beginner league
- 1 LD a week on average
- I’m busy like 4 out of 5 - but it’s not incompatible with LD after all. Challenging myself is a good thing I guess.

----------


## LodeRunner13

Beginner -----1 a week-------- availability:3-between 3:40 and 11pm on week days

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Sounds fun!
Intermediate league, about one lucid a week. Availability 3.

----------


## HulkHogan

I would like to sign up for intermediate.
I've been having lucid dreams more frequently, almost every night, but I still feel like I would fit in intermediate as I used to only have lucid dreams once or twice a month, but it wasn't until the end of February where I started having them a lot more frequently and now it seems like I'm having them almost every night. I don't feel like I'm an expert yet.
Availability: 4.

Edit: I don't think I will be able to join the challenge. I might join, but I'm unsure if I'll be active.

----------


## Charles3

I think I could do the Expert league. I don't have an exact LD frequency but I definitely have been having 4 a week or more for a while now

Availability is probably a 2 or 3. I put a lot of time into my dreams each day but if you look at my DJ it can be hours of typing! 

Is the activity just to post your dream?

----------


## Nebulus

Thanks, i'd like to join beginners. I crave for a lucid. At the very least I hope this will up my sleep hours and get my routine back on track. Availability 4

----------


## dolphin

Charles, as an example to how the competition works, here is a link to the last competition- https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...-2017-a-2.html. I meant to include this link my initial post but accidently linked to the last competition's signup thread.

In a nutshell, during the competition, the participants try to get points throughout the night and post their lucid dreams and score in the competition thread once they're ready. I can help computing the score if needed.

----------


## Clidu

Yes please I'll give it a go
Beginners League 
1/2 Lucid Dreams a month 
Availability 4

----------


## Charles3

> Charles, as an example to how the competition works, here is a link to the last competition- https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...-2017-a-2.html. I meant to include this link my initial post but accidently linked to the last competition's signup thread.
> 
> In a nutshell, during the competition, the participants try to get points throughout the night and post their lucid dreams and score in the competition thread once they're ready. I can help computing the score if needed.



Thanks. I think my LD frequency is high enough but my dream control might not be high enough to make me an expert. I see how the experts are split up between teams and I don't think it would be fair to the team I was on if I was one of their only "expert" ranked people. 

Also do you have to post all night, or can you post all your dreams once a day? I record dreams throughout the night but just not on the comp. 

I think it sounds fun  but I'm just unsure of what category I really fit.

----------


## 13WAR08T

I'll think I give it a go as it should definitely improve my motivation.
Beginner League
Around 1 LD a month but I have more dreams where I am semi-lucid.
I'm very busy with uni but am working from home most days, so I'd say 3 to 3.5 availability.

----------


## dolphin

> Thanks. I think my LD frequency is high enough but my dream control might not be high enough to make me an expert. I see how the experts are split up between teams and I don't think it would be fair to the team I was on if I was one of their only "expert" ranked people. 
> 
> Also do you have to post all night, or can you post all your dreams once a day? I record dreams throughout the night but just not on the comp. 
> 
> I think it sounds fun  but I'm just unsure of what category I really fit.



You could fit in the intermediate league or the expert league, but it sounds like you would be more comfortable in intermediate league, so I'll put you in the intermediate league. No need to worry about being doing too well for the intermediate league. Many times, somebody in the intermediate league will outscore some or all of those who are in the expert league.

You don't have to post your dreams all night. You can post all of our dreams once a day or even once every few days.

----------


## Sensei

Hello. I'll take on expert league. Hard to say consistency on LDing rn. Probably 1-2 lucids a night, but also might drop or raise suddenly since I am not doing any of my old techs and just doing a new one. Activity will be 5. I'll post every morning for sure.

----------


## StaySharp

I'll definitely join again as well.

As much as it pains me to say it though, it'll be beginner again, as I'm still hanging around 1 LD every 2 weeks or so.
Availability will be a... 2-3 I guess. I'll be busy for sure but I'll push it into my schedule, I've been waiting for the next competition a while after all.

----------


## Xanous

My LDs have been a lot slower than what I was doing before but I guess I need a kick in the pants so I'll join. I'll have to make it *intermediate* though, I'm no beginner regardless what my DJ looks like it right now.  :Sad: 
My *rate* is like 1 LD a month right now
I guess I'm a 2 for *availability* but I'll try.

----------


## dolphin

I am past the 1 day limit where I can edit the initial post. If there is a delay in my updating of it, that is the reason. Rest assured, everybody who signs up for the competition will get in.

----------


## Saizaphod



----------


## Snehk

Had a really rough time lately which made me drop out of lucid dreaming and writing dream journal. I'll try with the competition again, maybe it'll help me get back on tracks. I'm still having false awakenings and near lucidity moments though, so I'll need to train awareness a bit and I may be able to use them. 

Beginner League.
Lucidity rate: Hella low 
Availability: 2 or 3.

----------


## HulkHogan

I changed my mind. I would like to join my first competition, but would like to sign up for the intermediate league.





> I would like to sign up for intermediate.
> I've been having lucid dreams more frequently, almost every night, but I still feel like I would fit in intermediate as I used to only have lucid dreams once or twice a month, but it wasn't until the end of February where I started having them a lot more frequently and now it seems like I'm having them almost every night. I don't feel like I'm an expert yet.
> Availability: 3.

----------


## cooleymd

I can compete in Intermediate, but details seem a bit light so begins in a few days, is it the new standard 3 weekends / 2weeks
with usual stuff.

I managed 2 lucids this past weekend but both were super lame, I acomplished nothing  :smiley: 

My S+ by ResMed sleep trackers seems to be working again, but I don't know if images can be posted any more
seems my avatar has never repaired itself (send me instructions on repair or point to thread for reset replace avatar with new upload)

----------


## greyswanson

Beginner league
Lucidity rate: 1 every few weeks
Availability: 2.5
Let's have some fun!

----------


## NyxCC

Good to see another competition! 

I definitely need a kick of lucidity and there's no better place to find it than a thread full of awesome dreamers.  :smiley: 

Intermediate
ld frequency - 1-4 a month
Availability - 2? but there will never be a better time

----------


## Hukif

Alright, I need some motivation to step up my game and gain new dream powers.
Sing me in expert league.
A few lucids/night
Avalability 3

----------


## cooleymd

sure Hukif is only avaliable 3/5ths of the time because he is lucid dreaming the other 2/5ths  :smiley:

----------


## NickSeagull

Hey all, long time no see! Beginner league please  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

hi I would like too join, my total score at the end of 2 weeks could possible be 10, but i will make an extra effort too comment and maybe become a buddhist or something  :;-):  

level = beginners league
lucidity rate = 4 per year 
availability= 3ish

----------


## Charles3

> You could fit in the intermediate league or the expert league, but it sounds like you would be more comfortable in intermediate league, so I'll put you in the intermediate league. No need to worry about being doing too well for the intermediate league. Many times, somebody in the intermediate league will outscore some or all of those who are in the expert league.
> 
> You don't have to post your dreams all night. You can post all of our dreams once a day or even once every few days.



Thanks Dolphin. Is there still time to cancel? I hardly had time to check back on this thread in the past couple days. Maybe I will just follow along and get a sense of the point system for a future competition. If its too late to cancel then I can try to squeeze it in. But I think the way my life has been the last month or so the smart thing would be to wait until my time clears up. 

Sorry for going back and forth about it.

----------


## RelicWraith

I was kinda on the fence when I first heard of this season's comp. Now, after seeing who I'm up against, not to mention my attention being put in other matters... Ah, what the hell. Adversity builds character, so they say.

Intermediate
LD frequency - 1/2.5 days (though none this week so far)
Availability - 2

----------


## dolphin

> Thanks Dolphin. Is there still time to cancel? I hardly had time to check back on this thread in the past couple days. Maybe I will just follow along and get a sense of the point system for a future competition. If its too late to cancel then I can try to squeeze it in. But I think the way my life has been the last month or so the smart thing would be to wait until my time clears up. 
> 
> Sorry for going back and forth about it.



There is still time to cancel. I gathered you would like to cancel, so I have taken your name off the list. No problem about going back and forth about it. As far as getting a feel for the point system, this can also be done by looking at previous competition threads.

----------


## spellbee2

Thanks Dolphin and Saizaphod for getting this started up again while I'm swamped with work. I would love to participate, but I'm afraid I'm too busy even for that, though I may try to keep up watching this thread as much as I can and still trying to get my own taste of that comp-related lucid motivation.

Good luck, everyone!

----------


## cooleymd

Idea for first week goal various levels

Catch a Lepracan ---> must be trying to escape
Slide down rainbow
Find pot of gold

or whatever seems level appropriate

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Does the comp start at 12:00 am on the dot?

----------


## dolphin

No, the Thursday 11:59 PM deadline is for signups for the full 2 weeks of the competition. If anybody who misses this deadline, they can still sign up in this thread to join the competition, but they will start at the beginning of week 2, which begins 8 days after the competition starts.

The competition itself will start on *Friday, March 16th at 8 PM* wherever you live.

I have posted the competition thread here. Have fun everybody!

----------


## HulkHogan

> Does the comp start at 12:00 am on the dot?



It starts tomorrow at 8:00 PM from our own time zones and ends April 1st at 8 PM.

----------


## Venryx

I debated for a long time, but you know what, I'll do it. : )

Intermediate League for me please.
Lucidity Rate: ~2 lucids/week
Availability: 3

Here is my LD history for the last few months, if anyone's interested: (graph columns are odd... the wide gaps should have an extra line/day in each one)
Screenshot 2018-03-15 at 21.32.14.jpg

Will be cool to see if/how much the competition boosts my induction rate.

----------


## Gusto

Sorry guys, I have to leave the competition.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Sorry guys, I have to leave the competition.



aw okay, maybe you'll get to participate next time. until then  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

logs in @ 20:00  Woohoo competion started good luck everybody !!

----------


## cooleymd

I will attempt to post hypnograms again since my S+ ResMed (which can now supposedly be grabbed for like < $35 from some online vendors)
is communicating with internet again

Week 1 Three-step

1) fly
2) eat something
3) mass telekenesis


Personal Goals

*NEW* Smack DC with flashlight
*NEW* Draw lightsaber
*NEW* Flip coin and land it on edge
*NEW* Behind the back hand DC summonation
*NEW* From void: emerge a "dragon" back form "between" Pern-style
*NEW* Make it rain cats and dogs
*NEW* Use phone (tablet) screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
*NEW* Shrink tiny and enter device/clock/toy/etc.
*NEW* Smell 3+ random DC's hair
NOT NEW:
Run fingers through 3+ random DC's hair (I checked and I managed this one in the last competition)
Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Kiss 5+ Random DC
Pistol Whip Dream-Cop with their own weapon
From Void: Punch my way out Mine-craft-style
Jump off a cliff (crash or fly)
Grow Giant and stomp/smash stuff
Transfigure color of bird/animal
Win Gun Battle with Dream Cop(s)
Duplicate DC (make additional copy/copies of them)
Enter the Tardis

Hopefully Sample Hypnogam is posted here:

SampleHynogramFromBeginningMonth.jpg

Keep in mind that sometimes it won't record as REM what was REM and sometimes dreams are recalled from non-REM sleep
hopefully it will at least detect accurately when I wake up (Red) since I plan to journal,  maybe i'll remember to wave my arms around 
just to be sure  :smiley: 

Here is one listed on a major site for less than half what I paid (I got mine for half price from $130 at bed bath and beyond)
SPlusResMed.jpg

----------


## Gusto

> aw okay, maybe you'll get to participate next time. until then



I don't feel confident sharing my dreams + I see lucid dreaming as a spiritual practice, which may not fit into a competition (even friendly).

----------


## Nebulus

Ok where do I post  ::?:  

2 dreams noted
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/neb...-events-83843/

----------


## dolphin

> Ok where do I post  
> 
> 2 dreams noted
> https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/neb...-events-83843/



Please post in the competition thread-https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...mpetition.html

----------


## sramsay12

Intermediate League for me please.
I expect to be on 3, fairly busy (working every day but available during evenings) . I have at least one lucid a week when I'm actively trying but I have had 5 Lucids I  a week before, I've been having natural LDs all my life so I'm hoping I'm  not being cocky choosing intermediate for my first competition!

----------


## sramsay12

Just noticed I'm late to the signups.. If I can't participate this time I'll be eager to give the next competition a go. Good luck guys!  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

sramsay12, you may participate during week 2 of the competition, which starts on Saturday, March 24th at 8:00 PM wherever you live.

----------


## StaySharp

So I kept track of my dreams as usual but somehow managed to fail while setting up my comp reminders. Anyway, since I'm too late it'll be the same tasks as last time:
3ST:
Partial Transformation
Element Manipulation
Advanced Flying

Personal goals:
[NEW] After transforming at least my hands/arms to Ryuuko, take a good and detailed look at them, take notes
[NEW] After a full Ryuuko transformation, focus on my body and feel as much of it as possible, take notes
[NEW] Use plasma breath - Extends Element Manipulation
[NEW] Try to establish a different weight/mass ratio and experiment with how it feels
[NEW] When flying, dive-bomb into something, or someone if there's an adequately unfortunate target
[NEW] Cross arms and grab something with auxilliary appendages instead

I'll post an update on my scores once I got everything dreamy from today written down.

----------


## StaySharp

Gee, I got sidetracked again. Anyway, here goes my summary. First, I didn't remember exactly many dreams:

7 Full dreams: 7 Points
4 Fragments: 2 Points

I was lucid 2 times, but during the same dream:
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sta...n-space-83936/
First DILD: 10P
RC: 1P
DC Interaction: 2P
Object changing: 5P
Fully phasing: 10P
Advanced Flying: 10P

So that's a current total of: 37 Points

----------


## Saizaphod

> Gee, I got sidetracked again. Anyway, here goes my summary. First, I didn't remember exactly many dreams:
> 
> 7 Full dreams: 7 Points
> 4 Fragments: 2 Points
> 
> I was lucid 2 times, but during the same dream:
> https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sta...n-space-83936/
> First DILD: 10P
> RC: 1P
> ...



*Next time post your scores HERE*  ::cookiemonster::  Glad to have you back in the comp SS  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

How the... Right, the security token crap. I wrote it, had to copy it because of that issue that's older than the earth and pasted it in the wrong damn thread and stuck here. Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams last night
1 wbtb

One was lucid, but kinda hard to explain and hard to pinpoint when I went lucid and when I didnt, so I am not writing it up or counting it. 

New personal goal
Return to the other side of new realm
Discover name of the new realm

----------


## Saizaphod

> 6 dreams last night
> 1 wbtb
> 
> One was lucid, but kinda hard to explain and hard to pinpoint when I went lucid and when I didnt, so I am not writing it up or counting it. 
> 
> New personal goal
> Return to the other side of new realm
> Discover name of the new realm



 :Thinking:  hmm yes, very interesting...  :Thinking:  is this the right thread  :Thinking:  don't know. hm, yes or nooo  :Thinking:

----------


## 9sk

I could potentially join expert if I was active enough to set alarm for 4 hours after sleeping but honestly I'm kind of lazy. I also got absurdly lucky from June 23rd to June 25th and had what I counted as 4 lucid dreams, but this is quite rare.

League to join : Intermediate

Lucidity rate: 15% 

How active: 2 to 3

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey 9sk, unfortunately this competition has well and truly finished. If you are still looking for one to join, then you could have a go at the current "Jolting July Competition". Regards, Karla (AUS)

----------


## cooleymd

> Hey 9sk, unfortunately this competition has well and truly finished. If you are still looking for one to join, then you could have a go at the current "Jolting July Competition". Regards, Karla (AUS)



Yea 9sk  I was thinking of joining that July competition on like the 11th or so (for the last 20 days of it)
so you could try to joing too

no doubt a link would be useful  :smiley: 

https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...mpetition.html

before I join I still need to finish writing up at least my spoilers and times of NLD from last competition
but it is good to have a break of a week+  :smiley:

----------

